# Lost My 14 yr old GSD On New Years Eve.. Now..



## Wicked Seraphim

It looks as if his friend.. our 10 yr old GSD (will be 11 in July) is ready to follow him, and I'm all broken inside. :teary:

My 14 yr old I adopted from a shelter 10 years ago. He was being passed by from the local rescue folks because he was tagged as a stray. The lady told me, "you don't want him. he's a stray". Well, that "stray" sat for me and offered his paw up when asked. He came home with me the next day. Sadly, he'd been neglected so long, he had a horrible case of heartworm which I notified the shelter of right away. They said I could bring him back and chose another. Nooo, I said. I called simply to get an extension on his neuter as it wasn't safe for him to have surgery until we took care of these heartworms. The shelter was shocked we wanted him anyway, but I informed them we took him home as a member of the family and we meant it. We got permission to take as much time as we needed for his immiticide treatments and recovery and 6 months later he was a new dog. 


A year later, we went to another shelter and got him a new friend. A military family bought Pele overseas then brought her back home. She was tied up out front in military housing when a child on a bike rode up fast to her and Pele nipped him. Though the MP quarantined her and noone was upset and the base police said all was fine..into the shelter Pele went.

We found out a few weeks later Pele has a horrific case of hip dysplasia and arthritis..so bad our vet gasped upon seeing her xrays. I think the family that had her was looking for an out, and the nip was their excuse. I have 7 cats, 1 Burmese who is pretty sure Pele is his girlfriend, and he literally rolls over face, takes food out of her bowl when she's eating, and Pele calmly lie there and does nothing. Now 5 of the cats are Savannahs, and most dogs won't mess with a Savannah, but Pele loves them all. Shares food and bed with all of them, even when they're acting more African Serval than cat.


Gollum, our 14 yr old suffered horrible dementia in the end and was even losing his ability to walk. He stopped eating. Pele is barely able to stand up, her hips are shot, she can't even scratch herself anymore, or go potty without extreme discomfort. Her front legs are giving out, we're guessing from the arthritis damage from bearing the extra weight all these years with the bad hips.. and the final sign is she has started following me intensely and she's never done this before. Gollum did as his dementia set in though.

Tonight, Pele followed me into my F-2 Savannahs room, she's big, and as close to Serval as I personally feel safe handling (and I am the only person in the house she will interact with for feeding, picking up, etc) and Sarafina promptly cobra spat (serval does a cobra type spit when they're angry) Pele right out and the dog couldn't even walk out without help she limps so badly. Now, she knows that's a no-no room, but I was in there and right now, if I'm there, she tries to be there too.

I gave her an extra pain pill tonight and she's got a vet appt scheduled, but I think it probably time to get our goodbyes in order and ****, it's just too soon. I know she's hurting walking...trying to use the potty..her 7 yr companion is gone..and it seems..she can't be alone...

Is it time or am I being selfish in thinking maybe a few extra pain meds a day will see her through? I just want what is best for her..If only I could roll back time..Pele is on the left and Gollum is on the right.












We miss Gollum every single day. ​


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I am so sorry I just lost one of my aussies in Jan and the other a couple weeks ago I swear I will never have dogs close in age again (this is the third time for me with two's close in age)...It's not easy and only a decision you can make.

ANd cool that you have a savannah!! I want one, but no where in my area can you find one..

Hang in there, hugs to your pets


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

I am SO sorry for you. I lost two boys, one last November, the other 3 weeks later.

I have had GSDs and GSDx for over 50 years, and every one that left me broke my heart. I found that getting another asap, be it puppy or rescue, is the very best thing. The new one will never replace the ones you lose, but it will help busy your mind and heart, so that you are not constantly dwelling on who you lost. You have so kindly given these two your home and heart, and there are so many out there needing the same!

As far as your girl... I would say it is getting very close. The fact that she is sticking so close to you tells me that. Also, how much of her day does she REALLY enjoy, and how much is merely coping? The boy I lost years ago to DM was so ashamed of himself when he could no longer take care of his bowel movements. I knew then, after considering what each day in his life was like, that it was time.

I don't envy the decision you have before you, it is NEVER easy.

Susan


----------



## shepherdmom

There is nothing anyone can say that will make you feel any better right now. I know I just went through the same decision three weeks ago. I've lost all 4 of my seniors in the 6 years since my kids graduated and have gone off to college. All I can say is how sorry I am. It sucks! Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## AddieGirl

I'm so so sorry. My two are 3 years and 5 years. I know that one day (God-willing) they will both be seniors, and we may lose them both in a short period. I can't imagine how hard it will be to lose either one, let alone both. My heart goes out to you. All I know is that you should be the friend to her that she has been for you. Don't let her suffer or completely lose her dignity.


----------



## Wicked Seraphim

JakodaCD OA said:


> I am so sorry I just lost one of my aussies in Jan and the other a couple weeks ago I swear I will never have dogs close in age again (this is the third time for me with two's close in age)...It's not easy and only a decision you can make.
> 
> ANd cool that you have a savannah!! I want one, but no where in my area can you find one..
> 
> Hang in there, hugs to your pets



I am sorry for your losses.  It's hard.. just when you're recovering from the loss of one, another starts showing signs that they're ready, too. My son, who is still at home, lost his 16 year old kitty last year, and my daughter (who is married, but we had this kitty before she left home), her 10 year old kitty to sudden kidney failure last month. It's been a HARD twelve months 'round here.

I was hoping we could get Pele through the summer at the very least, but it looks as if she'd like to be with Gollum, and I know she's tired. I see it in her eyes. I can hear it in her breathing. I surely see it in her step... and I know she hates it that we have to wipe her down when she comes in from using the bathroom.

Last night, my husband and I were watching tv in our room, and Pele was in her bed in there with us, and we heard this gaspy, wheezy sound. It was her. She _sounds_ tired, even when asleep.

As far as Savannah's go.. I have *5* of them, and 2 Burmese. Are they legal where you live?


----------



## Wicked Seraphim

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> I am SO sorry for you. I lost two boys, one last November, the other 3 weeks later.
> 
> I have had GSDs and GSDx for over 50 years, and every one that left me broke my heart. I found that getting another asap, be it puppy or rescue, is the very best thing. The new one will never replace the ones you lose, but it will help busy your mind and heart, so that you are not constantly dwelling on who you lost. You have so kindly given these two your home and heart, and there are so many out there needing the same!
> 
> As far as your girl... I would say it is getting very close. The fact that she is sticking so close to you tells me that. Also, how much of her day does she REALLY enjoy, and how much is merely coping? The boy I lost years ago to DM was so ashamed of himself when he could no longer take care of his bowel movements. I knew then, after considering what each day in his life was like, that it was time.
> 
> I don't envy the decision you have before you, it is NEVER easy.
> 
> Susan



Thank you, Susan.. and I am sorry for you as well. Wow, I thought this might be an oddity this thing with them going so close together. Little did I know till I found all of you. 

Yes, I'd say she is barely coping right now. She has her good days, but they are very few and far between and her normal behavior is very off. She usually listens very, very well.. now, we have to repeat something 4 or 5 times before she responds, and you can hear her dragging her feet as she takes a step. The "dropping" to the floor or her bed when lying down as she can't lower herself and the struggle to raise herself up and gain her footing is painful to watch.

She refuses to use her ramp when going out to use the bathroom and will flip out until she can use the stairs out to the deck, so today, my husband is removing a door from another entrance to the yard to ease her way out as she simply can't use her usual route any longer.


This bathroom thing is new too.. she just can't position herself to potty properly anymore, I think because of her hips. She can pee okay, but bowel movements.. she walks and go's and it's hard for her and she never really "finishes". She can't clean-up, so to speak.

I've talked to my husband about another dog.. my son too (he is a certified vet assistant who works at a boarding facility/vet clinic) and they're of the mind no dog for awhile. It'll be hard to match Pele and Gollum.... especially where the cats are concerned, but they went down hill so suddenly, I think we're all shell shocked over it, and a little scared. Plus, we're all partial to adult dogs.. we got so lucky with these 2 as shelter dogs. So very lucky.

If we come across adult dogs in need of loving homes that will accept our whacky cats that will boldly eat out of their bowl and sleep in their bed, we'd snatch 'em up quick fast.. but our fear is we've had our time with those dogs..


----------



## Wicked Seraphim

shepherdmom said:


> There is nothing anyone can say that will make you feel any better right now. I know I just went through the same decision three weeks ago. I've lost all 4 of my seniors in the 6 years since my kids graduated and have gone off to college. All I can say is how sorry I am. It sucks! Hang in there. :hugs:



I'm sorry, and thank you.

Pele is resting right now. We gave her an extra Tramadol with her normal meds and breakfast this morning and it seems to be helping. At the very least, I can make her comfortable right now, ease some pain...Lord knows over the years, she's eased enough of mine.


----------



## Wicked Seraphim

AddieGirl said:


> I'm so so sorry. My two are 3 years and 5 years. I know that one day (God-willing) they will both be seniors, and we may lose them both in a short period. I can't imagine how hard it will be to lose either one, let alone both. My heart goes out to you. All I know is that you should be the friend to her that she has been for you. Don't let her suffer or completely lose her dignity.



Thanks 

Nope, won't let her suffer or lose her dignity. I just feel horrid that I have to make this decision.

There is a series on Showtime that I recently downloaded onto my DVR (I have DirecTV) from On Demand that I guess aired last year. It's called 'Time of Death'. It's kind of like 'The Big C' (which I just loved), but the real life documentary version. Anyway, it goes through the various stories of people with terminal cancer and how they, and their family are coping with it. My husband and I were watching it the other night, and we both agreed that it was so sad that these people were suffering, dying slowly, inevitably, irrevocably.. and there was nothing anyone could do to help them. That we could at least offer our pets more dignity and peace than that when their time came.. and then.. Pele just started getting worse over the past few days.

It's just time. She'll go in to see the vet this week.. give us a little time with her.. and her with us. I just wish it wasn't so darn hard.


----------



## readaboutdogs

So sorry for your loss of Gollum and now going thru Peles decline. I agree that it just goes so quick. I lost my boys within 9 months of each other. I surely miss them, they are such a comfort, always made me feel good to see them after a day of work! You gave them a good loving home, they carry and guard our hearts! Peace to you and your family, human and 4 legged.


----------



## Wicked Seraphim

readaboutdogs said:


> So sorry for your loss of Gollum and now going thru Peles decline. I agree that it just goes so quick. I lost my boys within 9 months of each other. I surely miss them, they are such a comfort, always made me feel good to see them after a day of work! You gave them a good loving home, they carry and guard our hearts! Peace to you and your family, human and 4 legged.



Thank you, and I am sorry for your loss, too. My best to you and yours as well.

We're all in the same boat, huh? 

Well, it's a comfort having all of you. Thank you again.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

> I've talked to my husband about another dog.. my son too (he is a certified vet assistant who works at a boarding facility/vet clinic) and they're of the mind no dog for awhile. It'll be hard to match Pele and Gollum.... especially where the cats are concerned, but they went down hill so suddenly, I think we're all shell shocked over it, and a little scared. Plus, we're all partial to adult dogs.. we got so lucky with these 2 as shelter dogs. So very lucky.
> 
> If we come across adult dogs in need of loving homes that will accept our whacky cats that will boldly eat out of their bowl and sleep in their bed, we'd snatch 'em up quick fast.. but our fear is we've had our time with those dogs..


Each time I got another dog right after suffering a loss I swore to myself that I wasn't going to get as attached to the new one(s), just couldn't hurt like that again....

It doesn't work--especially with the adult rescues! Those that come from bad former lives and environments always seem to know what you've done for them, and seem appreciative for the rest of their lives. They ALWAYS find their way into my heart. For our household, that has been the best thing for us. And, almost all the rescues I've brought into our home seemed to find us, rather than the other way around. And they all fit perfectly, even those who have come with past life baggage.

So don't be surprised if one or two find you! You're not being disloyal to Pele and Gallum, but you would be honoring them by seeking the same relationship you had with them. Each dog you share your life with brings something all his/her own, and that is what you will remember most about them.

Sorry if I sound a bit pushy, just letting you know the best way I know to cope with the same situation...

Hugs for you and your family! :hug:

Susan


----------



## Wicked Seraphim

No worries, Susan, I don't think you seem pushy at all.

I was just taking a look at the rescue area of the site myself (I know almost nil about the von hinkle schneiders III pretty paw shepherd toes etc, lol) though I have Pele's papers (her old owner dropped them and her at the shelter) and her lineage is Von blah blah but boils down to "we have bad hips folks!" so I personally don't care about papers and whatnot, just a friend who needs a friend. I get lonely, so someone willing to bark if they heard something (Pele is a fantastic guard dog) yet sweet enough to love a cat or 7. No children in my house, youngest here is 23 and works with dogs all day, sometimes even the very aggressive type. We can handle most anything, so long as they won't eat a cat.

I'm keeping my eye on things and talking to the family..and I know Pele and Gollum would want us to save other dogs from the fate they'd been saved from. I just want to be sure we're all ready to do it together.

Many hugs right back at you and your family! :hug:

Pele is sleeping so peacefully tonight.. I think the calmer I'm getting, the calmer she's getting. So glad I found this place. I think I might actually sleep tonight.


----------



## RebelGSD

Have you tried Adequan injections for Pele. For some dogs they work wonders.


----------



## asja

I am so sorry to hear about your dogs. My older dogs passed away within a few months of each other. They died six years ago and I still think about them every day. 

I second the Adequan. It is a great drug. Also, you could help her go potty by using a sling or a towel under her chest/stomach and help hold her up while she goes.


----------



## Shade

It's the hardest yet kindest decision we can make for our pets  Wishing you strength and comfort in this hard time :hugs:


----------



## wolfstraum

I am so sorry.....no matter that it is the right thing to do, it is so very very very hard....I lost a 21 year old Bengal last year and still miss her every day...as well as my Kougie - and so many more....they all leave holes in your heart and are never with us long enough....I took on an older female who ended up with DM at 10, and had to let her go at 12+.....I would gladly have managed her and helped her but she too let me know it was time....she was very very special - one of those dogs who was imported and sent off to train and used for breeding, Alice so appreciated having a home and I only wished I had had her far earlier in her life, at least the last 4 years she was loved....

I would love to have a Savannah.....I have spent time with a Serval who belongs to a vet friend who runs a big cat rescue....neat neat cat...

:hugs:

Lee


----------



## Loneforce

I am sorry for your losses


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

My thoughts and prayers are w/ you .


----------



## Wicked Seraphim

*An Update!*

I'm sorry I haven't posted an updated, I haven't had a whole lot of time on my hands, and I wanted to be able to sit down and tell you guys everything. You've all been so supportive. Thank you, RebelGSD, asja, Shade, wolfstraum, Loneforce, and Daisy&Lucky's Mom for your thoughts and input on the situation as well. I appreciate it.

Pele went in on Tuesday, and I informed our vet that I'd upp'ed her Tramadol to 2 pills, 2x per day, but kept other meds the same. I told her about the potty issues and the odd following behavior that she only recently started, along with the fact that she is really struggling on the front legs as well as her bad hips just doing worse.

She confirmed what you all said about the following behavior. Gollum did the last few years of his life, so we're hoping we have time on that end. The pain she said we can manage, and the potty issues, oddly enough, she thinks it is diet related. She has switched Pele to an RX diet, hopefully, the food comes in today or tomorrow, and we're really crossing our fingers that might be the issue. Our vet also wants her on Dasuquin with MSM (previously on Glyco-Flex III), so we got that, too. Someone now escorts Pele out to the backyard every time she goes potty to assist if she is having a hard time of things. She refuses to use her ramp (stubborn!!) so we also want to be sure we're there to lend a hand to an ailing girl who wants to walk on her own.

RebelGSD and asja, I did look into the Adequan injections and if what we're trying now doesn't work, that's the next step. Heck, that will likely be the next step for a peaceful Fall/Winter.

Of course, the biggest and most important concern is Pele's quality of life. I'm with her all day (it's very rare when I'm even away from her more than 6 hours a week!) and I keep a close eye and ear on her. Poor Gollum suffered from dementia and that was terrible hard to watch, and the physical decline, when it happened, came fast, and mercilessly hard. Almost overnight. 

I'll not allow Pele to suffer indignity or pain beyond what we can manage, and thankfully, I have a wonderful vet who is 100% on board with how we'd like to see things go. When it's time, she makes house calls, and Pele will go meet with Gollum- surrounded by those who loved her best, at home, in her own bed. I thank God it won't be today, and I'm so grateful we have more time.. I didn't think we would.

That doesn't mean I won't be here, because I certainly *need* help, and after having GSD's for over a decade, I've finally found the perfect place to get it. I'll give what I can in return, even if it's only silly dog and Savannah antics to put a smile on a face or two.. and photoshop.. I'm good, if I do say so myself. :wild:

Anyway, thank you, everyone. For the support, the advice, the kind words. Pele thanks you, too, and we will keep you all updated in the appropriate forums/sub-forums as time goes on. :gsdbeggin:


----------



## Wicked Seraphim

Pele passed away yesterday (still today for me..though the clock has turned, the day hasn't ended). 

Last week she stopped eating suddenly, and just as quickly, started started peeing in the house, we think due to loss of muscle control. Pele was very proud and to pee in the house was unthinkable. We were able to stimulate her appetite some, but not where she used to be.

Today, we took her into the vet because things just weren't right. I felt she was displaying the symptoms of a urinary tract infection, and as it turned out, her tummy was retaining fluid and the vet said it was either her spleen or her heart (Ascites) and given her age and other health concerns, surgery wasn't an option.

She went with all of us there, petting her and telling her we loved her. She laid her head on her paws and went to sleep. The vet said she looked very noble.

She was very noble. I hope she is playing with Gollum right now and I hope to see them again someday.

Rip, my friend.

Pele
07/14/2003-02/02/2015


----------



## Shade

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I am so sorry. Sending hugs!


----------



## Mister C

So sorry for your loss.

I am sure Pele took great comfort from having her whole family around her as she passed. It's so hard to lose them.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free and strong Pele.Take care.
Maggi


----------



## kelbonc

Very sad. So sorry for the loss of your special girl. RIP Pele.


----------



## Ruger Monster

I'm so sorry for your loss. I read this thread from the beginning and am glad you got those extra months with her you were not expecting to have initially. It does not make it any easier though. :hugs: Your post on her loss brought me to tears at work.

RIP, Pele. :halogsd:


----------



## shepherdmom

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## middleofnowhere

I know it is hard whenever they go. You had many more months than you expected with Pele and I know that she enjoyed those. She had a good life with you. I'm sorry it couldn't have been longer and with fewer medical issues. 
Thanks for giving her the extra care she needed.


----------



## Wicked Seraphim

*Thank you*

Thank you everyone for all the kind words. They brought numerous tears to my eyes because I knew they came from your hearts. I knew you all would understand. So many people think, "oh, a pet died. Sad, but it *was* a *pet*."

No, they could not be more wrong. She was my girl. My friend. My protector. My family. I was all she needed besides food and water, and arguably, my husband and son often said if I wasn't here, she'd not eat, and sit at a window waiting for me. It wasn't often we were separated for more than 4-5 hours at a time.. for almost 10 years.. that's a bond, not just an "eh, that's mah daawg!"... No, she was my companion and that's worth some heavy duty tears, I think. Let the haters hate, I'm in mourning, and I think it's _right_ that I be. Pele is worth every tear. Again, your kind words are deeply appreciated, by myself and Pele.

Today was hard. Real hard. I'd come home from the vet yesterday and spent hours cleaning, gathering her stuff and Gollum's to donate, except for the very personal items. I did that so I wouldn't have to stop and think.. and also in the hopes today might be easier. It didn't work.


There was no greeting when I got out of bed this morning.


I kept stepping over the area where her bed would be.. even though it wasn't there. When I reached to open the front door, I checked to be sure she was secured first (most of you know Pele's story and why this was necessary, she was very protective of her home and with her history, her life depended on me taking that seriously) and there was no Pele to secure.

My husband and son came home from work and there was no immediate bark sounding at cars in the driveway or her collar jingling as she made her way to the door.

There are no Pele snores in my room tonight. There was none last night. There won't be ever again.

I hope she isn't hurting where she is, that's whats important. No pain.. no more freakin' bad hips where you are, girl! :halogsd:

I'll be okay. I know I will be. I just gotta cry for her.


----------



## newlie

Your post brought tears to my eyes. I am so sorry.


----------



## maxtmill

I am so very sorry you are going through this. It is unbelievably painful. God bless you and your pup.


----------



## Chip18

So sorry for your loss. This is the down side of dog ownership! You think they are always going to be there and then one day they are gone! 

First couple of days are going to be the worst, I still have Rocky (GSD) but I lost my Boxer (Struddell) two years ago.

I remember being busy at work one day and forgot about everything. Arriving home, I reached for the front door and as I grabbed the door knob, I remembered Struddel was no longer behind the door!  I broke down and cried!

So yeah. it's going to be tough for a while but it will hurt less with time! Take care.


----------

